# Nipple/131 Sunday



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Fished yesterday with Harry, Reldon, and my wife, April. Dragged naked hoos, We fished from the Nipple to the Elbow. Saw whales, watched Short Circuit have a big White blow up in their baits while we had a White free jumping in front of our boat! No luck with either fish though! There was a decent amount of Wahoo activity, but they were not interested in our slow speed Ballyhoo presentation, but such is life, we were looking for a light tackle White bite, and had the TLD 15's and 20's ready to go! The whales in the area were awesome to see, and the action was sporadic, but steady! There were numerous shots at Whites throughout the day for the other boats, and overall the weather was great! Will post some whale pics today!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like a whale of a tale to me, no glad you made it out and the weather cooperated for you. Maybe next time.


----------



## chris a (May 21, 2008)

We fished the same area as well without a single strike. I was wondering if all the jelly fish had the fish a little deep or not in the area?


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

it was nice out there sunday. we saw a free jumping white in front of a cat boat and 30 seconds later they were hooked up,but it jumped off.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

cobe killer said:


> it was nice out there sunday. we saw a free jumping white in front of a cat boat and 30 seconds later they were hooked up,but it jumped off.


Yep we were all in the same area, plenty of fish, nobody seemed able to stick em though! Heard ya'll on the radio, we were in a blue 31 Jupiter, Mac Attack. Still time to get em, if the weather would slow down some, looking rough for this weekend!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

chris a said:


> We fished the same area as well without a single strike. I was wondering if all the jelly fish had the fish a little deep or not in the area?


Don't think the jellies have anything to do with it, jsut gotta run over a fish. Its a weird time of year, and just a mile can seperate you from active feeding fish, and with nothing obvious to target, its the luck of the draw! I know at one point we had at least 10 or more boats within a mile trolling circles, and that was where the White bite was happening! Who knows, but keep plugging along, and you will get a shot. There were a ton of jellis where we were at also!


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

1st year with my own boat; are the jelly's usually this thick?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

we fished the same area sunday was slow for us too. did manage 1 yellowfin and and a small mahi. did some deep dropping in 750' and my 14yr old nephew jigged yes jigged up a couple golden tiles. (must be nice to be young). stopped and picked up a couple AJ's. we also had a couple billfish in the spread a couple times but no luck.


----------



## chris a (May 21, 2008)

I've been fishing alot for the past 11 years and have never seen them this thick.


----------

